# Lost Duck on Fraser



## Lilalta (Jun 9, 2013)

Lost a ducky on the Fraser last Thursday 6/6/13. It was still there 6/7 morning. I guess the strainer is gone and so is the boat. 

Thx!


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Dane,read my post in the thread about the Fraser stringer.


----------



## Lilalta (Jun 9, 2013)

*Still Missing*

Went out last night and could not find the boat. If anyone is paddling it please keep your eyes out for it. I last saw it .25 miles below the first RR bridge past Tabernash. We saw the strainer/log which is no longer across the river but laying next to the shore river left. The duck had been on the log. It is a blue and grey tomcat and it was laying bottom up. There was also a net bag with a pump, extra paddle, flip flops, and a green waterproof speak box with a cell phone in it. Cash money and beer reward!

Thx!


----------



## mountainsurf123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try putting some bread out.


----------

